

The Design Contest Flaw - DTrejo
http://www.sixshootermedia.com/blog/the-design-contest-flaw/

======
DTrejo
The part that struck me as most important:

>>But if I could give one piece of advice to these contest holders, it would
be to do a bit of research on what you are after. Choose the proposal which
best fits your project, and if you don’t really know what that is, then you
would be best just hiring a real designer to get the job done properly.

